# Let's network!



## Ji-Ji (Jun 12, 2013)

Right, now I have internet access again, I'd like your music accounts on FA if you have em!
Link em up!

Mine is 
	
	



```
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ji-ji/
```

My portfolio is a bit weak at the moment, hopefully if I get some time between work and life I'll finish some projects soon.

If you're a recording artist or do any rock/metal/punk or acoustic stuff definately link me up as that's mainly what I create here. But I will check out all of them


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 12, 2013)

Eh mine is www.furaffinity.net/user/raptros155. I do orchestral pieces and such (but there are some other styles on there, just experiments really).

I wish I could collaborate but I have exams this week and the next and also I have to finish off a piece for a competition and do my side of an art trade (which is where I got my avi from). So yeah, I'm busy at the moment.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 12, 2013)

I have yours already, one of the first I found!
I'm not really free for collaborations myself either, can't commit to my own thing or bands I'm in lately I just want to meet and hear as many musicians as possible.


----------



## Python Blue (Jun 13, 2013)

You already have my account, but I regret to say that my specialty is electronic music with a somewhat retro atmosphere. :/


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 14, 2013)

I love your music man, I love retro sounding synths, I wish I spent more time playing on synths in honesty.

I would just like to find some recording artists cos it's what I do, I haven't met anyone in familiar territory yet, that is not to say I don't want to hear anyone else.

I want to hear as much as I find.


----------



## Xiz (Jun 18, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/zazzo/

I do mashups of popular songs from 90's - present. 

I'm down for a collab if any of you are interested.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 18, 2013)

Will check yours tomorrow mate thanks you! Stuck on mobile with WiFi as I'm stopping with family tonight. I need to find time to finish my projects, the amount of talent I've saw lately is making me envious and competitive to finish my own.


----------

